# VERY STRANGE situation and could use some GOOD ADVICE!



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey everyone, I don't know this is the right place to post this but I just got a call from my step-mother. She went on a trip and when she came back she found a mommy rat and at least 2 babies living in her tire! Yes, her car tire...She's given them some bird seed mix and a foam noodle to rip up for bedding. I'm going to go down there as soon as I can today with some oxbow food, a spare cage, glass water bottle(she chewed the plastic one she gave her) bedding and all that stuff.

Here's my first question, what should I do? Should we cage the mom and the babies and treat it like a pet or should we just get her and the babies out of the tire and put them somewhere outside? I mean, what's best for them?


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Also, for the sake of having all the information that I do at least, the babies are still pinkies - no fur and eyes closed.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Are we talking domesticated rats (like we keep as pets) or a wild rat species? If they're not wild rats I would definitely not just put them outside. Someone likely had the mom as a pet and got tired of her or she accidentally got pregnant and they dumped her outside. If they're a wild rat species I'd recommend caging them anyway and then consider contacting a wild animal rehab facility.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

kksrats said:


> Are we talking domesticated rats (like we keep as pets) or a wild rat species? If they're not wild rats I would definitely not just put them outside. Someone likely had the mom as a pet and got tired of her or she accidentally got pregnant and they dumped her outside. If they're a wild rat species I'd recommend caging them anyway and then consider contacting a wild animal rehab facility.


Honestly I have no idea what I'm working with and won't know until I get there to see for myself. I'm hoping it's a domesticated rat which will make this whole situation easier but either way I think I will cage them at least for the time being for their safety until I figure out a good next step.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

If they are wild, you probably won't be able to catch the mom. Even if you manage it and get them in a cage you are likely to completely stress her out, which could result in some fatalities.

As kk said, find a rehab facility if you can. Depends on where you live if they can help you are not. If they can't ask them a lot of questions on how you can do it yourself. Ask them before trying to capture them as well.

Hopefully they are domestic and you don't have to worry about any of that.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

Just an update : Turns out they weren't rats at all! They were deer mice >.> the mom took off and abandoned her babies and we waited as long as we could to see if she would come back but my step-mother needed to remove them from her car and we didn't want them to die so I found a wildlife rescue that had some deer mice they were bottle feeding and they were happy to take them in! Thank you for the replies everyone!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Wild pups can be raised as pets, but if mom is wild she can really hurt you... I've had a part wild rat and she tore up my neighbor for touching her inappropriately... And mom is defending her young. If she's a domestic rat and she's friendly and tame giving her and her pup a good forever home is a great idea... If she's a wild rat, leave her alone if possible, she's not likely to be aggressive but is more than capable of defending herself and sending you to the emergency room if she feels threatened. 

Best luck.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So great of you to have wanted to help and then to have taken them to the rescue! I'm sure the mother would have come back eventually, but I know you couldn't have waited forever. I hope that rescue takes good care of them until they can be release back out to the wild.


----------

